# New car dealership



## budders (May 19, 2013)

All the air and oil and roof drains


----------



## pipes (Jun 24, 2008)

Tulley's ?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Let's see a picture of the bender you used. Better yet, how about one of you using it?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow, look at you with all those fancy bends, especially on the copper. I like it...:thumbsup:

And the cast iron ain't too shabby either.
You go boy.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice Work!

What are they using for an air compressor & air dryer?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Photoshopped! I mean, come on...no body and I mean nobody takes their time to do that kind of work! LOL! Looks great, but yes, what bender you using .


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Its in marshfield mass for quirk auto. I used the bender the sparky was using for his conduit. I was alone at night slept all day made the job easier. No one in my way. And i bent the copper at first just to see if it could be done. And when it looked good i figured hey brand new install all exposed pipe why not take the time. A little pride goes a long way. Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

I didnt pay much attention to what make the air compressor was. It was big green 2 motors on it and really quiet. All air lines pitched back to compressor and about 10 ft after coming out of the compressor there was a large plastic tank with a Solenoid valve that was programmed to open every 15 min to let moister in so it didn't make it back to the compressor basically a fancy way around a dryer.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

budders said:


> I didnt pay much attention to what make the air compressor was. It was big green 2 motors on it and really quiet. All air lines pitched back to compressor and about 10 ft after coming out of the compressor there was a large plastic tank with a Solenoid valve that was programmed to open every 15 min to let moister in so it didn't make it back to the compressor basically a fancy way around a dryer.


Green & Quiet....

Sounds like it might be a Sullair Rotary Screw Compressor...

The solenoid valve on the receiver tank will help, but it is a big time air waster...
I'd suggest one of these made by Kaiser. or, this one made by Parker.

I wouldn't rely on the condensate drain on the receiver to provide dry air, in the summer no doubt they will push water through the lines especially if they are using a decent volume of air. I'd consider the minimum needs to be an aftercooler and if they are doing any painting they should have a refrigerated air dryer...


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Tyvm mr redwood for the tips as you can probbly tell i havent done much air pipeing they open on monday but i will suggest this to them.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

budders said:


> Tyvm mr redwood for the tips as you can probbly tell i havent done much air pipeing they open on monday but i will suggest this to them.


Well, What you done looks pretty nice to me...:thumbup:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice workmanship. At 1st glance I would have proclaimed that an instrument tech had done the install?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

That's very nice, I like it


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

It's cool That your work will stay exposed for everyone to see for years.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Holesclaw makes a great bender, it a wheel type bender, works great. Luckily that is on air, because it wouldn't have passed on domestic water, but great, clean job!!!! Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Tyvm my best looking job so far.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I've tried to use a conduit bender to bend copper. It didn't work for me. what was I doing wrong?


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Lol idk worked great for me. What size pipe were u trying to do


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe trying to bend hard copper...


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Maybe trying to bend hard copper...


 sure enough I was........well I guess I still can't bend hard copper:laughing:.

that is some nice looking work.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

saysflushable said:


> sure enough I was........*well I guess I still **can't bend hard copper*:laughing:.
> 
> that is some nice looking work.












You can if you heat it first. Then when it's glowing orange, it'll bend. 

On a rough-in I did just that; it was some 1/2" copper lines coming up through a wooden floor for a bathroom. Inspector mentioned that when copper pipe is bent like that, the outside of the bend makes the pipe wall a little thinner than before it was bent. But he passed it anyway.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

saysflushable said:


> sure enough I was........well I guess I still can't bend hard copper:laughing:.
> 
> that is some nice looking work.


You would have to anneal the hard copper to allow bending. Heat it to 700ºF and allow it to slowly cool then it can be bent...


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> Let's see a picture of the bender you used. Better yet, how about one of you using it?



Scrap metal bin on one of those jobs is always a beaut to see after . Takes about 6 or 7 try's till u get the damn thing right each time haha


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Holesclaw bender, no time this morning for demo, but it works great. Used it for years.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

